# renovating/restructuring sale



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I am renovating/restructuring and have some items to sell. I am not located in the GTA and can not deliver any of these items. I am located in Trenton Ontario which is 45 minutes east of Pickering/Oshawa on the 401.

Prices are firm for now and if I lower them I will be publishing them on the company website first so that locals get a chances as well. 

Aquariums for sale

90 gallon - 48x18x24 - Bottom drilled with bulkhead installed 
looks like an old Miracles aquarium. Over sized glass all around, painted on 3 sides, new pane of glass in the front and the full tank was freshly resiliconed with black scs1200 silicon. The 3 painted sides are very scratched up so it it is best as a real nice fishroom tank or it would make a nice in wall install. This tank has never been water tested since it was resiliconed but it should hold water with no issues. It has a heavy steel frame siliconed to the bottom that would likely stop it from fitting a 90 gallon tank where the tank dropped down into the stand. Could obviously be removed it you wanted to. as is - $110

90 gallon - 48x18x24 - Aquaeon Aquarium - 3 years old - clear silicon - glass is pretty much mint
Was used as a store display for the last 3 years so it was well looked after. This is not a drilled tank and I have no idea if it is tempered or not. Solid tank suitable as a livingroom show display tank for $120

Retail Store Aquarium racks - 6 x 30 gallons 2 x 40 gallons which is ~240 gallons all on a single well designed stand
the stand breaks down into a pile of steel and wood by removing 16 bolts so it is easy to move and setup. The aquariums were all resiliconed approx 5 years ago using scs1200 so they have at least another 15 years before requiring redoing. Oversizened glass, all of them are drilled, all of them have bulkheads installed and they come with a bunch of t8 ballasts and tombstones. 
I have two of them at $650 for the pair.

Stand and Canopy - 48 x 18 - lightish oak in appearance, approx 5 years old and used as a store display with a 90 gal tank (no tank included). This is a pretty high end stand and canopy that had a MSRP of approx $1600. Big als typically asked $1200 for them. It is entirely made of plastic although appearance wise it looks like laminate. The advantages of plastic are fairly obvious when it comes to water. The canopy has a piano hinged top that allows the entire front and apart of the top to hinge up and out of the way, an excellent design. Some very minor damage to the bottom of the legs (nothing structural) and the odd scuff but over all in very good and fully functional condition. $250 takes the set.

Take it all for $1000 taxes in 
You will need to bring help as I have health issues that preclude me from helping much. 

Amiracle acrylic Sump - 24" long x 14" tall x 8" wide with bio balls, no pump, no overflow, just the sump. In excellent clean condition $100 tax in 

Hydor in line heater - BNIB - 200 watt $55 and 300 watt $60 tax in 

Eheim Classic 2217 used and in good working condiion. Filled top to bottom with clay bio media - $75 taxes in 

Blue Line Aqua Pump - model 40 external pump in excellent used condition, considered to be one of the quietest external pumps on the market - $120 taxes in

AquaticLife RO unit - 100 gpd - This is the deluxe unit and these are definitely one of the Cadillac's of RO units. Brand new store display model (never hooked to water) $260 tax in 

Tunze Doc Skimmer 9006 - very small footprint in sump protein skimmer by one of the market leaders. BNIB - $220 taxes in

Marinland Power Filter 280 - BNIB - $30 taxes in 

Zoomed PowerSweep Auto Rotating Powerhead - model 228 BNIB - 270 GPH - $35 taxes in

Aged clean live rock is $4 per lb plus taxes

I'll update with pictures shortly


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd like to know what size hose the Hydor inline heaters are for? I'm looking for ones to fit 12/16 hose.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Matt you need the 200w, the 300w has the larger hose barbs I ran into the same issue.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I'd like to know what size hose the Hydor inline heaters are for? I'm looking for ones to fit 12/16 hose.


The make two different 200 watt models with the difference being the hose size.

The 200 watt and 300 watt that I have both use 5/8th inch hose. 12/16ths? so that would be 3/4's


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

wildexpressions said:


> The make two different 200 watt models with the difference being the hose size.
> 
> The 200 watt and 300 watt that I have both use 5/8th inch hose. 12/16ths? so that would be 3/4's


No the 12/16 hose is the id and od. It's actually 1/2" hose barb that I need not the 5/8".


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Cool didnt realize they made a smaller model for the 200w... I was lazy and grabbed the 300.


----------

